# New bar in Sheffield Railway Station - The Sheffield Tap



## King Biscuit Time (Dec 10, 2009)

Popped in here for a quick one around 4pm yesterday afternoon. 

It's a new bar - opened in the refurbished dining rooms of the old Sheffield Station (when it was Sheffield Midland) - apparently it was used as a 1st class dining room from around 1900, then eventually it was stripped out and used as a waiting room, then finally around 1975 it was sealed up and ignored while it flooded and the roof fell in.

Now it's been restored by a firm that specialise in Real Ale and imported lager. And it's ace!

It's pretty but basic, high ceilings, tiled walls and a high roof. Exactly as this kind of place should be. It's also got some brand new toilets round the back (so no having to slope off to use the station toilets). Phenomenal selection of ale from various breweries (I think Thornbridge is the main one) and a massively long fridge full of imported lager.

Well worth a visit if you're in Sheffield, or passing through for whatever reason. 

Only gripe was the unnecessary cheesy Xmas cd playing (quetly). The noise from the hustle and bussle of a busy railway station is plenty enough background noise for me.

You can get to it from Sheaf Street - Or via platform 1B.


----------



## Shevek (Dec 10, 2009)

Sounds good. Do they do hot drinks aswell. Me and Mr Shevek are virtually tee-total.


----------



## editor (Dec 10, 2009)

I like it!


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Dec 10, 2009)

Shevek said:


> Sounds good. Do they do hot drinks aswell. Me and Mr Shevek are virtually tee-total.



There's an espresso machine on the bar - didn't try one but I intend to next time I'm down there.


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Dec 10, 2009)

Someone's just blogged about it on a beer blog. They seem to like it too.


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 10, 2009)

Looks like I'll have a couple of hours to kill on Saturday evening between train and coach, so I'll probably pay a visit!


----------



## Shevek (Dec 12, 2009)

I like Sheffield. 

1)Its Yorkshire so kind of 'home'. 
2)Its got amazing trams
3)Victorian architecture/suburbs
4) The Arctic Monkeys/Pulp
5) The accent


----------



## sam/phallocrat (Dec 15, 2009)

this sounds/looks ace, will be sure to pop in when I'm back up in january


----------



## Radar (Jan 7, 2010)

I heard its a Thornbridge house, which should be excellent news for thirsty travellers. They really have some cracking ales, their Kipling is a thing of beauty


----------



## Shevek (Jan 8, 2010)

went in there the other week. It was ok.


----------



## jarkobliss (Jan 29, 2010)

Shevek said:


> I like Sheffield.
> 
> 1)Its Yorkshire so kind of 'home'.
> 2)Its got amazing trams
> ...




Sheffield's not 'proper Yorkshire'...more East Midlands
Served by East Midlands Gas and you're just as likely to hear 'duck' as a greeting as anything else. The River Sheaf used to dissect the city many moons ago with one side of Sheffield therefore being in the old west Riding of Yorkshire and the other part of Sheffield in Derbyshire. Ey up mi duck !


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Feb 3, 2010)

Yeah, because who you get your gas from is directly relevant to your sense of civic or regional identity isnt it?

I get my Gas from Scotland and my Electric from France. But I'm from Sheffield.


----------



## William of Walworth (Feb 3, 2010)

Radar said:


> I heard its a Thornbridge house, which should be excellent news for thirsty travellers.   *They really have some cracking ales*, their Kipling is a thing of beauty



This is a very important factor .... you are right, Thornbridge ales are *classic!*  

This place is too new to have got into the 2010 Good Beer Guide (just checked), but I'm sure it will be included in the 2011 edition.

In the meantime, someone who drinks there needs to nominate it into beerinthevening with a positive review or two.

Times like this I wish I lived nearer the North . 

Swansea is a big but seriously ale deprived city, yet cities of comparable size up North (and especially huger places like Sheffield) do *so* much better for ale and pub choice.

When I get the chance we will definitely check this new gem out, as well as revisit the Fat Cat, Kelham Island Tav etc etc.

The Sheffield Tap has a website, but under the name of their part-owners, the Pivo Cafe-Bar.


----------



## Radar (Feb 3, 2010)

The coach and horses at Dronfield is also a Thornbridge house, and the landlady is the SO of Thornbrige's kiwi head brewer. Last time I was up there I blagged a tour of their two brewing sites, the old site on the grounds of Thornbridge House plus the new riverside brewery in Bakewell  

The food in the Coach is stunning too, and cheap as chips for what you can get. Well worth a visit if you're in the neighbourhood.


----------

